# New dashboard shows 1/7/30/365 ratings + fares/trips



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

*DRIVER* *RATING* *TRIPS* *FARES*
XXXXXXXXX 4.97 52 $807.49 (30 days)

XXXXXXXXX 4.87 306 $3,691.86 (365 days)

My rating for the last 30 days seems pretty nice, although I'm sure I am still "below average".

GO **** yourself, Uber.

Share your info here if you care...xoxo


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I love it! Uber helping us out and places to avoid if we are doing great service but getting too many 4 stars and lower.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I think it is great they brought the driver summary back..I do find the 1 day is actually the last 2 days!! Also, I got an email asking if I would have a 30 min Skype call with them, they want to talk to drivers and get feedback! Great idea and if you get called they credit your account with $50. I signed up but looks like they passed on me!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> *DRIVER* *RATING* *TRIPS* *FARES*
> XXXXXXXXX 4.97 52 $807.49 (30 days)
> 
> XXXXXXXXX 4.87 306 $3,691.86 (365 days)
> ...


are you doing anything out of the ordinary to get that 4.97 rating?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> are you doing anything out of the ordinary to get that 4.97 rating?


No sir. That 4.97 is about 95% uberPLus and the rest are a few straggler uberX surge trips.

*I do not offer water. I do not open doors. I do not offer gum or mints. I play my own music, I don't ask unless they ask. *

I used to back when I first started UberX, offering water or mints that is.

I just greet the passengers when they enter my vehicle with a nice hello how was your day/evening? If they're leaving a bar, I ask if they had a good time, etc. I can generally tell within a few short words whether or not the passenger cares to talk or not. Some like to, some don't. One thing I'm a big stickler for is braking. I try to go easy on my brakes, especially when approaching a red light. I don't like when people drive and are heavy on the brakes where it causes your head to lean forward for a split second, then whiplashed back for a brief second. Nothing major but that can be annoying. So I take that into consideration when driving. I think they appreciate it because they always compliment my driving.

Also, one thing I don't do as much is drive after 11pm or the late 'drunk' hours. One because I want to protect my car as much as possible from the potential puking, it's just not safe putting myself out on the road among the drunks. I know a lot of people did mention the later drunk crew can be harder on rating since most are piss drunk and/or don't give a rats ass at that point.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

It probably also helps to offer a nice clean 2015 Lexus is350F sport with a nice atomic silver paint and red interior and a mean growling exhaust. It makes them cream there pants all the time...

I always get the "6 stars [email protected]! Hell yeah! nice ride..." 

..and please trolls, go ahead and ask why I drive my personal vehicle. I will be glad to show you mileage/trips/payouts. I don't put a lot of dead miles on my car. Play the game long enough you'll learn the tricks.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

So out of the 52 trips, I'm guessing one person gave me a 4...how dare they huh?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

congrats man, one day i will be in your ratings tier


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> congrats man, one day i will be in your ratings tier


It's not like I get paid more for it, so **** ratings!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It's not like I get paid more for it, so **** ratings!


Nice anyway. good job!

4.8 197 $2,010.96


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't sweat the technique! Perfection.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Don't sweat the technique! Perfection.


Awesome!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Nice anyway. good job!
> 
> 4.8 197 $2,010.96


Likewise! Thank you sir!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the driving tips CJ...appreciated and agree about the braking...I try my best but a lot of cut offs with no turn signal warning here in SD..

30 day is 4.83 117 trips $1589.35

365 is 4.78 815 trips $14,878.05

I still remember the 1 rating I got from a young lady who accused me of locking her in my car when she freaked out...what a bad day!!!


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

4/3/14-2/11/15


----------

